# Thinking of taking on a sewing project



## misslavey (Aug 19, 2011)

Since I'm in school full time, I'm not able to work as many hours, and thus don't have much income to spend on hobbies. Since I've began soaping, I've suddenly realized that I actually don't have anything to store/give away the soap in. I've checked online, and muslin and organza bags seem to be the best fit for me. What a deal at $.20 a piece.. until I see that it's $8 shipping, and I'm far too shrewd for that. Yesterday at the local craft store, I splurged and bought 2 packages of organza draw string bags, at what I consider to be a rip-off price of $1.97 for 3 bags. If i keep splurging on materials, it'll cost me more to make items than I could ever recoup selling them.

So I'm thinking of using the sewing skills of my mother, and having her help me make my own little draw string bags for soaps from muslin bought from a fabric store. 

Does anyone happen to have a pattern or any tips they could share on how to make nice bags for my soaps?


----------



## Relle (Aug 28, 2011)

All you need is some calico and make a rectangle that will fit your soap - virtually its sewn on 3 sides -base and 2 sides with a fold over the top that will take either ribbon or cord and thread it through. You could make a gusset by stitching the corners at the base. Do a google and I'm sure you can find something or your crafty Mum I'm sure will know what to do. Overlocking the seams would be the quickest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Do it! Sewing is so much fun! I just started about a year ago, and I was actually SO afraid to sew on a machine that I started hand sewing at first and quickly decided to switch to machine as hand sewing takes forever. I do hand quilt though, it looks so pretty.


----------

